# Any one know this filter?



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

I have attached a pic of a canister filter, does any one what brand it is?

THanks


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

It's an older model Fluval.


----------



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

how old is this model, is it still possible to get repair parts for this?

how much do any one think it is worth?
i got a deal for a 90gallon set up that comes with this for 350, but don't know if it is worth it..
any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

It is a Fluval X03 model. i run an 103 on my 30 gallon Turtle tank with great success. It uses the same parts as the dark grey / black X03 fluvals.

Good luck!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> It is a Fluval X03 model. i run an 103 on my 30 gallon Turtle tank with great success. It uses the same parts as the dark grey / black X03 fluvals.
> 
> Good luck!


That looks more like X02 model and not X03. The X01 is the same as X02 but in green color.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

You could be right, i will have to look on mine when I get home. Of course I can see the label on it in the picture but the picture is too small to make out. The model number should be right on that silver square on the top of the canister.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> You could be right, i will have to look on mine when I get home. Of course I can see the label on it in the picture but the picture is too small to make out. The model number should be right on that silver square on the top of the canister.


The X03 model has a black cover for the motor. Yeah, the X02 and X03 do look the same. I still have the X01/X02/X03/X04/X05 but the X01 & X02 are not working and missing parts


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

kfwoo said:


> how old is this model, is it still possible to get repair parts for this?
> 
> how much do any one think it is worth?
> i got a deal for a 90gallon set up that comes with this for 350, but don't know if it is worth it..
> ...


That filter is over 25 years old. For $350 the price seems high with a very old filter. What other equipments does it come with? Any pictures?


----------

